# Gaggia Selecta Deluxe steam out of group head



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia Selecta Deluxe. When I switch the steam on I get a lot of steam coming out of the group head.

This I would think is not a good sign but what would be causing it? Thanks, Derek.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

So as soon as you flip the steam switch you are getting steam out the group head? Or will it produce steam after a little while? If the former, it sounds a bit odd as there shouldn't be an immediate change in temperature.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, sorry I've been away for a while. When you flip the steam switch and as the pressure builds up it comes more and more out of the head. It doesn't happen right away. Thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

My experience is with the Classics, so I don't know specifics. Common sense tells me there must be a valve of some form between the boiler and the group head. The Selecta doesn't have a solenoid, so I presume it has a 'Group Valve' which is located under the shower screen holder.

Maybe someone else with more knowledge can chime in, but my initial thoughts would be to disassemble the group head - take off the shower screen, remove the shower screen holder held on by 2 x hex bolts, then see what is underneath. Google will show you what a classic looks like, if yours is different it probably means you have a valve there that is stuck open and probably needs a clean.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the info. I sort of thought there may be a valve of some sort but didn't want to start messing around in the dark. I guess my next step is to take the group head apart as you say. I'll update when this is done. Many thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

hmm. Just thinking some of the Gaggia's use a pipe coming from the steam valve to do 'something' associated with pressure venting (maybe?). I have never really understood how it works. This may be another point to investigate if the group head doesn't have a valve. Sorry im not much use, the Classic is the more common machine and the internals of yours are a little different.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id hazard a guess that this machine doesn't have a solenoid valve and instead has a mechanical valve.

Sounds like the mechanical valve is failing to me.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all, been away for a while but thought I'd add a quick update. I have renewed the group head gasket and it was still the same. I then removed the group head and checked the spring valve thingy was okay. Put it Back together and then got a leak from the boiler. I ordered and fitted a new boiler seal. Now the steam arm is dripping all of the time. Seems the steam escape is going to the next weak point. This leaves the steam arm valve to be suspect. Can these be serviced or is it a new one the only way to go?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The steam valves are a simple pin valve and prone to leaking. They can be opened to renew the surface by getting a file and removing the brass collar that is crimped to hold in the valve pin.

http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D4aBsYGXpLcc&ved=0CBwQtwIwAGoVChMIpaHDnvSmxwIVZgjbCh01wAhq&usg=AFQjCNFtC3V7X6RzQEkCph_WPCvtxlzmAA&sig2=UxP5qX0UE706Oj7O5e7QjA

I prefer to leave about 4mm of the collar behind that is bent out of the way when you screw the valve open. This can be crimped over again when you put it back together and hold the valve safely together.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

That sounds like a job I could take on. I am however having problems opening up your link on YouTube for some reason. Thanks for the tip btw


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A Google search for 'Gaggia Classic steam valve fix' will put you on the right track. There should even be a thread or 2 on this forum discussing it.


----------

